# EROIDS  -- God's Gift to Us



## Tiny Calves (Feb 8, 2015)

Firstly... HEY!  Been on a forum hiatus for awhile but still making some gains.  Gonna start another cycle soon and jump on the Tren-Train for the first time so, as always, I figured I'd get back in here and get some more knowledge.

I keep seeing this eroids site pop up over and over and it's literally blowing my mind.  I feel like I'm being trolled on.  Do people actually buy into this garbage?

The number one source on the sites offers oral tren at like 250mcg dose per tab.  **MIND.... BLOWN!**  Nuff said.

And for the biggest source review site on the internet, you think you would see at least one blood work result somewhere on the site.... NOPE!

Some genius is making a KILLING off this site.  There is an idiot born everyday I suppose.


My .02c, I had the vent.  My own struggle through the last few years to find a decent source (still struggling for the most part) and they are literally filling the bodybuilding community with tards.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 8, 2015)

I feel ya man. I haven't taken the plunge because I'm still doing my research and looking for a legit source. If I find one is a different story, and honestly it doesn't matter really. 

But

I did come across that site and the first thing that popped into my head was that there is no way in hell that someone can take that place seriously. 

I can see some young kids that don't know any better and don't know how much trouble they can inflict upon themselves get sucked in though.


----------



## DB4L (Feb 8, 2015)

I only use EROIDS when they have a BOGO sale on Tillacle Labs. 
Buy one LNE, get a free PBFS


----------



## deadlift666 (Feb 8, 2015)

The top sources at eroids are a joke. That place is ridiculous. However, if you're very very careful and take a lot of time, there is some real shit on there. But your more likely to get scammed than find something real.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> The number one source on the sites offers oral tren at like 250mcg dose per tab.  **MIND.... BLOWN!**  Nuff said.



Yes methyltrienelone is no joke. Amazing strength gains. Watch out for hypoglycemia though. And it is dosed in mcg. Typical doses are around 500 to 750mcg. 1mg of it is a mega dose.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2015)

Meth tren, powerful shot for sure

Eroids is a joke


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 8, 2015)

methyltrienelone... Ill have to look into that.

I also just found a whole forum secrion devoted to bloodwork.

... still, no idea who is shrilling.  The struggle... the struggle is real


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 8, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yes methyltrienelone is no joke. Amazing strength gains. Watch out for hypoglycemia though. And it is dosed in mcg. Typical doses are around 500 to 750mcg. 1mg of it is a mega dose.



No slin and methyltrienelone.  Noted.


----------



## Tiny Calves (Feb 9, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> methyltrienelone... Ill have to look into that.
> 
> I also just found a whole forum secrion devoted to bloodwork.
> 
> ... still, no idea who is shrilling.  The struggle... the struggle is real



Okay, so there is a section for blood work results but you can't post any actual pictures of the lab results.  Just pictures of yourself.  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## stonetag (Feb 9, 2015)

Your liver will hate you forever for using Methyltrienelone..no joke.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> Okay, so there is a section for blood work results but you can't post any actual pictures of the lab results.  Just pictures of yourself.  LOLOLOLOL


That's ****ing hysterical


stonetag said:


> Your liver will hate you forever for using Methyltrienelone..no joke.


Nah its not that bad.


----------



## goodfella (Feb 9, 2015)

Tiny Calves said:


> Okay, so there is a section for blood work results but you can't post any actual pictures of the lab results.  Just pictures of yourself.  LOLOLOLOL



LMAO WTF? You'd think people would catch on after :/


----------

